# transmission swap



## KAengine240SX (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey whats up i am new to this forum and i just got my 95 240SX but its auto i am trying to swap the transmission for 5 or 6spt manul is that posible anyone know how much is it going to run around ohh and i am trying to make it a turbo and get 500+hp on it posible?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

All of your questions can be answered here or here


----------



## KAengine240SX (Oct 24, 2005)

your funny if you dont want help dont act like a smart ***


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

500hp takes a lot of money as does a 6 speed manual so id say they are not going to happen.
You can swap the manual gearbox in pretty easily. To find out how do what boostedse suggested.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm not being funny, this question gets asked once a week, if you can't take the time to click the search button instead of needing it spoon fed, your no help to any forum.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> I'm not being funny, this question gets asked once a week, if you can't take the time to click the search button instead of needing it spoon fed, your no help to any forum.


yeah so click on the here's.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

KAengine240SX said:


> Hey whats up i am new to this forum and i just got my 95 240SX but its auto i am trying to swap the transmission for 5 or 6spt manul is that posible anyone know how much is it going to run around ohh and i am trying to make it a turbo and get 500+hp on it posible?


For the auto-to-5speed conversion, go to www.240sx.org , INSTALLS section and look up "Rich's Auto => Manual Swap". Forget about the 6-speed; I believe it only came on the S15 SR20 motors; it will not bolt up to a KA motor; also there's no speed sensor on the tranny for your speedometer to work.

So you want to make 500+HP; well then be prepared to spend many thousands of dollars! Sure it's possible.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm, fully ported heads, bigger valves, valve jobs, high quality con-rod, cam etc bearings, oil squirters, stroked and bored engine, chromoly counterweighted lightened crankshaft, titanium H-Beam rods (check pauter...they have crazy internals) oh yeah, camshaft too...straight pipe since the turbo doesnt like back pressure, maybe a huge ball bearing turbocharger, different pistons, piston gas porting alot of new piston rings knowing how much you'll need them if you have pistons have had gas ported drilled in them...nickaseal*sp* the pistons just some things that i can think of to make ur engine produce that much hp and not bend internal parts if you're very lucky ... plus several thousand dollars and remember _as the power of your engine increases, the life decreases_ 










Pauter Super Pro 6.200" Connecting Rod *le drool* Price for EACH rod - $995 .. yes you read correctly 995

Happy Building KAengine240sx :thumbup:


----------

